# Interested in sharing your expat experiences?



## mchapin

Hello there!

I'm currently an American MSc student in Industrial/Organizational Psychology at the University of Calgary. Much of my research focuses on the expatriate community, with special focus on the unique issues expats face when moving abroad.

Right now I’m collecting data for my thesis, which looks at the values and experiences of expatriates from around the world. The survey is located here, and takes about 20 minutes to complete- though you can leave the page and return any time within the week to continue where you left off if you’d like. Right now we are only looking for individuals currently employed or studying abroad. 

Any workers who complete the survey can choose to be entered in a drawing to receive a free ($1299 value) executive fit report which looks at your personality, values, and more, and provides recommendations based on that for your best work environment (an example can be found here).

The results of this study will be submitted both for publication and to conferences (though no personal data such as name or company/school is collected, and all data is completely anonymous and at your discretion to provide), and every response is incredibly valuable in helping to understand and help future expats who are moving abroad for work or study. If you would take a few minutes to answer a few simple questions it would both be hugely beneficial for my research and for the expat community!

The University of Calgary Conjoint Faculties Research Ethics Board has approved this research study.


----------

